# Temporary Internet Files per Batch löschen



## nex_m (2. Juli 2005)

Hi,

bin schon die ganez Zeit damit beschäftigt raus zu bekommen wie man den Inhalt der Temporary Internet Files per Batch löschen kann?
Leider funktioniert das del "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\*.*" /q nicht. Bei dem Temp Ordner aber schon.
Ist das Löschen des Inhalts der Temporary Internet Files überhaupt möglich?
Hoffe jemand kann mir da weiter helfen!

MFG


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

PURGE.CMD

```
@ECHO OFF
 
ECHO Loesche Verzeichnis: [User Temp]
RD /S /Q "%USERPROFILE%\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp"
ECHO.
ECHO Erstelle Verzeichnis: [User Temp]
MD "%USERPROFILE%\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp"
ECHO.
 
ECHO Loesche Verzeichnis: [User Temporary Internet Files]
RD /S /Q "%USERPROFILE%\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files"
ECHO.
ECHO Erstelle Verzeichnis: [User Temporary Internet Files]
MD "%USERPROFILE%\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files"
ECHO.
 
ECHO Loesche Verzeichnis: [User Cookies]
RD /S /Q "%USERPROFILE%\Lokale Einstellungen\Cookies"
ECHO.
ECHO Erstelle Verzeichnis: [User Cookies]
MD "%USERPROFILE%\Lokale Einstellungen\Cookies"
ECHO.
 
ECHO Loesche Verzeichnis: [System Temp]
RD /S /Q "C:\Windows\Temp"
ECHO.
ECHO Erstelle Verzeichnis: [System Temp]
MD "C:\Windows\Temp"
ECHO.
 
ECHO.
```
Die PURGE.CMD packst Du direkt auf c:\ und legst im Autostart von "All Users" eine Verknüpfung an.
So werden beim login die Verzeichnise der System Temp Files, User Temp Files, User Cockies und User Temporary Internet Files gelöscht und neu angelegt.
Die User Files werden anhängig vom eingelogtem User gelöscht.
Die System Temp Files werden unanhängig vom User gelöscht.

Einen kleinen Harken gibt es aber, wenn in den Verzeichnisen Dateien liegen die vom System in Benutzung sind, kann das Verzeichnis nicht gelöscht werden.
Die Datein die nicht benutzt werden, werden trotzdem gelöscht.
Im Klartext heisst dass, z.b. wird die index.dat in Temporary Internet Files nicht gelöscht, ein Beispiel für das System Temp Verzeichnis währen z.b. die Logfiles von ZoneAlarm.

Wenn Du im abgesichertem Modus startest, werden auch die sonst benutzten Files gelöscht.

Evtl. währe es auch möglich die Datei als Systemdienst vor dem Login ausführen zu lassen.
Habe ich aber nie ausprobiert.
Dann müsste natürlich %USERPROFILE% durch den kompletten Pfad ersetzt werden und für jeden einzelnen User separat angelegt werden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## nex_m (2. Juli 2005)

Hey,

schon mal danke für diesen Lösungsweg!
Hab ich jetzt mal ausprobiert und man kann den Inhalt löschen, aber sobald man den Internet Explorer startet (auch wenn keine Verbindung zum Internet besteht) erscheinen alle Dateien, die vor dem Löschen im Temp. Internet Files Ordner waren, wieder in dem Ordner?  
Was kann man da machen oder kann man das noch auf einem anderen Weg lösen?
Muss ja nicht unbedingt per Batch, kann ja auch per Skript sein (davon hab ich aber leider  kaum eine Ahnung). 

MFG


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2005)

Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, was gelöscht ist, ist gelöscht.
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Du XP benutzt?!
Mögliche Ursache könnte dan evtl. die Systemwiederherstellung sein, will ich aber nicht beschwören (ich habe Win2000, ich mag XP nicht und habe es darum auch nicht am laufen).
Ich würde es mal bei deaktivierter Systemwiederherstellung versuchen, evtl. sogar im abgesichertem Modus.

Es gibt zwar im IE in den Internetoptionen unter Erweitert/Sicherheit die Option "Leeren des Ordners Temporary Internet Files beim Schließen des Browsers", aber darauf würde ich mich auch nicht verlassen.


----------



## nex_m (2. Juli 2005)

Also ich habs noch mal versucht mit deaktivierter Systemwiederherstellung. Allerdings bringt das keine Verbesserung. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Was ich noch dazu sagen kann ist, dass das Problem nur bei dem Temp. Internet Files Ordner und dem Verlauf Ordner auftritt (ach ja ich benutz XP Pro war halt beim Laptop dabei. windows 2000 hab ich auch ist zur Zeit aber nicht auf meinen Rechnern installiert... naja ich hätte ja auch gerne eine Lösung für XP ). Den Inhalt des Temp Ordner kann man ganz ohne Probs. löschen.
Sobald man die Batch ausführt ist der Inhalt gelöscht. Bis auf einen Ordner mit der index.bat. Soweit so gut. Starte ich daraufhin den Browser und schau nochmal in demTemp. Internet Files Ordner nach sind alles zuvor gelöschten plus die neuen Dateien wieder da   

Vlt. findet sich noch eine Lösung 

MFG


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2005)

Hmm, seltsam.
Ich hätte jetzt echt auf die Systemwiederherstellung getippt, denn woher sonst sollten die gelöschten Dateien plötzlich jedesmal wieder kommen.
Die Batch Datei habe ich irgendwann mal im Internet gefunden, ich glaub auf chip.de oder so.
Bei mir funktioniert sie einwandfrei.
Die Verzeichnisvariablen haben sich von 2000 zu XP ja auch nicht geändert, in sofern müsste es unter XP auch funktionieren.
Einzig den Eintrag für C:\Windows\Temp habe ich mal selber hinzugefügt, aber dass ist ja nicht das Problem.

Mehr fällt mir dazu nun auch nichtmehr ein.


----------



## nex_m (3. Juli 2005)

...so genau weiß ich das auch nicht. Ich vermute nur das, dass was mit dem Ordner Typ zu tun hat. Verlauf und Temp Internet Files sind von Typ "Ordner" während der Temp Ordner vom Typ "Dateiordner" ist (hier ist vlt. der Unterschied zwischen 2000 und XP). Und irgendwie wird vlt. das Gelöschte in der indes.dat gespeichert? Ist die nicht dafür zuständig Informationen über den Speicherort der Dateien der Temp Internet Files zu speichern?

Naja...Wenn eine Lösung immer nur her damit!

MFG


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

User Cockies: Dateiordner
User Temp: Dateiordner
User Temporary Internet Files: Dateiordner
System Temp: Dateiordner

index.dat = Client UrlCache
Schau da mal mit Notepad rein, dann brauchst Du dir nicht immer zu merken auf welchen Seiten Du so warst.


----------



## chrysler (11. Oktober 2005)

Wenn man den Temporary Internet Files Ordner löschen möchte, kann man dann auch anstatt des normalen Löschens auch z.B. mit einem Eraser die Dateien löschen lassen -vielleicht sogar in Form einer Batch-Anweisung?


----------

